# General > Classified Marketplace >  Reloading Equipment

## natertot

A few months ago, I got a pm asking for an update to the reloading equipment I have available. I just had a chance to go through it and here is an update with prices. Shipping is $5 for the first item, $2 for each additional item.

.45 GAP 4 die set with trimming gauge and 500pcs of brand new brass $100
 .38 colt (short and long) 3 die set $20
 10 mm auto 3 die set $20...
.32 S&W 3 die set $20
 9 mm Makarov 3 die set $20
 .45 colt 3 die set $20
 .22 Hornet 3 die set $20
 .38 S&W / .38 Colt New Police 3 die set $20
 .38 S&W Long / .38 Colt New Police 3 die set $20
 .41 Remington Magnum 3 die set $20
 .32 Auto 3 die set $20
 303 British 3 die set $20
 25-06 Remington 3 die deluxe set $20
 7.5x54 MAS 2 die set, slightly used as a demo. $10
 .45 Carbide sizing die $10
 Universal shell holder set $10
 auto disk riser $4
 Hand priming tool shell holder set $10
 Precision lead melter $20
 .356 102 grain double cavity mold $15
 12 ga 1 oz slug single cavity mold $15
 Wooden bases for press mount $10
 double disk kit $10
 zip trim $10
 die rack $5
 liquid alox, two bottles $5 for both
 Resizing lube, two tubes $5 for both
 lock rings, 2 sets $4 for both
 lock ring eliminator, 2 sets $8 for both
 several trimming gauges, inquire for cal, $4 each

----------

